# Gregs Southside Raceway next race



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wed July 15th 7pm:wave::freak:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I plan on being there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good times with some old friends:wave:


----------

